# I landed my Dream Job!!!!



## ut_birdboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I am numb!!! My life dream since I was very young has been to be a K-9 handler. Well after 9 years of law Enforcement I got a call from my Chief yesterday to respond to his office.... (Normally that makes ya sweat, but after last weeks interview I was sitting by the phone praying!!) 

As I walked in I see the K9 Unit Conmander sitting in his office and my heart skipped a beat. We talked about my new assignment and the 10 weeks of training I am about to go through and this and that. Then we went out to the Sgt's truck and there is a 2 yr old Yellow lab. She is going to be a single purpose Narcotic dog working our 2 county jails, schools, Narcotic Strike Force and all the outside agency assists. I am so excited! 

On a side note I am now on a "Flex schedule" meaning I work any 40 hours in a week. So my personal dog training should increase as well! I feel like I won the freaking lottery!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats and thank you for protecting us from the bad element. Now, go get em. :wink:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

That Rocks!!!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a dream job. Contrats!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, that does sound like some fun. So will the Lab pretty much be your partner from here on out?


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Good for you. Good luck with the training.

Shane


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Aren't Labs Great! //dog//


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Congratulations...that's awesome!


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

Sweet. What county you in?


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

My old Yellow Lab, who died a while back, was a law enforcement reject. I'm told that he was too aggressive with the Sheppard dogs! :shock: 
Years later, when he was about 10, on a walk one day, a much younger and larger Rrottweiler came charging out into the road and attacked him. It looked bad! My boy was apparently no match and was on his back most of the brawl. By the time the Rott's owner came along to help separate them my Lab's coat was splashed with blood. He was shaken-up and ready to go home, so we did. When we cleaned him up, expecting to find some significant wounds, there was nothing, not even on his nose or in his mouth! :shock: The old boy still had it! BTW, best darn dog that ever existed, awesome with kids, pulling his tail and everything!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Way to go Bird Boy that's awesome, I'm a former FEMA dog handler and trained under now Sheriff Jim Winder or the "Dog God". ---- Good luck in your new Lifestyle!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats! I used to have Bloodhounds. Were used back home for tracking when needed by LE. Was a really great time and great to be able to help find lost kids,elderly folks and the occasional crook or two.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats again, I know you are going to be great in this assignment. Maybe I'll get a chance to join you, after all .... I think you actually landed *My* dream job! 8) Good on ya bud!


----------

